# Nice Bream



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I took a few days off earlier in the week and decided to escape the rain and head to Apalachicola River to see if I could find some nice bream on the fly. I found a few and had a blast. Also did some scouting for my next trip.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That's some stud bream !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice uns.... good deal!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

fish fry.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------

